

VH to YC Founders: Ping us if you want additional help with your term sheets - nivi
http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/adam-smith

======
pg
I _wish_ the most promising startups got snatched up on demo day. In fact
investors are so slow that even the most eager generally take around a week to
put together a term sheet.

My hope is that as t approaches infinity, demo day will approach an auction.
But t is still pretty far from infinity.

~~~
aston
I would imagine you have some influence here. You could require investors to
get word out to people within a short deadline or face the penalty of non-
participation in the first funding round and potentially a disinvite to future
demo days. Maybe too harsh, though.

~~~
pg
I sometimes tell investors that kind of thing. And certainly they know that if
they maltreat any YC startup, they won't get any more deals in the future.

But the thing that really motivates investors (and acquirers) is competition.
That's why we try to bring so many investors to demo day. (Today there are so
many coming that we had to get a tent for the founders to stand in while
they're not presenting, because there's not really room for everyone in the
building.)

